# Jones H-bar setup angle



## Billy (Jan 9, 2004)

Ok, so I switched from a Salsa Pro Moto 11 degree carbon bar to a Jones H-bar. I put on a 140mm stem vice the 120mm I was using with the Salsa. I set it up in a "comfortable" angle and took it for a ride. 

During the first ride, I just rode it and didn't mess with the angle of the bar. It felt very natural but the handling of the bike did change enough to note: the front end seemed more squirly when making sharp technical turns; otherwise, it felt great. 

The next ride I started messing with the angle, or pitch, of the bars and since then, when I ride, my mind is obsessed with whether I have the angle right. My thumbs and front of my wrists are sore from yesterday's short, 1.5 hour, ride. The bar is comfortable when seated, but when I stand, it just doesn't feel right; it puts my wrists in an awkward position.

Jeff doesn't have any info on his site concerning the angle; can anyone offer some suggestions? Should I go back to my 120mm stem and try that? Right now, I have the pitch about 20 degrees down from horizontal.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Flatten the bar a bit. The rear tips should be angled down but 20 degrees may be too much. The proper angle is going to vary from rider to rider.

Try the shorter stem, too. Easy enough to do.


----------



## B_Aero (Nov 4, 2005)

*H bar*

I have the Titec version of these bars. I really like the multiple hand hold locations, but I have the same issues you do. I found when I tilt the bars slightly the wrist pain goes away. Totally flat does not work well. The bars do seem squirrelly sometimes, especially on technical stuff. I've switched back and forth from the H bars to high risers, still trying to decide. I may try a taller stem with them and see how that feels.

You may want to try a pair of the OnOne Mary bars to see if you can get comfortable on those.

Could you post some pictures of your setup?

-Alex


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

Billy said:


> Ok, so I switched from a Salsa Pro Moto 11 degree carbon bar to a Jones H-bar. I put on a 140mm stem vice the 120mm I was using with the Salsa. I set it up in a "comfortable" angle and took it for a ride.
> 
> During the first ride, I just rode it and didn't mess with the angle of the bar. It felt very natural but the handling of the bike did change enough to note: the front end seemed more squirly when making sharp technical turns; otherwise, it felt great.
> 
> ...


After you experiment with all the angles and still find that your hands are comfortable in sitting position but not standing (or the other way around),then I suggest that you practice exercises that increase your wrist flexibility.


----------



## unit (Nov 24, 2005)

*Try some things...*

Jeff used to have up on his site that he runs his at 15 degrees below horizontal...I landed really hard once and mine slipped to probably somewhere between 20 and 25...but I liked it, so I left it/keep it there.

I would try a few stems, and a few angles. Unfortunately, everyone is a bit different where they like these things...and some people don't seem to like them ANY way. You just gotta play around.

FWIW I tend to grip mine up where the straight bar is welded to the handles, with thumbs hooked over the cross (straight) bar. In other words, I use the same length stem as I would use on a flat (standard) bar.

Have fun.


----------



## DiDaDunlop (Oct 22, 2005)

My mary bars a only a few degrees below horizontal. That's what works best for me. Too far tilted downwards and I lose every bit of control and standing becomes uncontrollable


----------



## riderx (Jan 6, 2004)

Small adjustments in the angle can make a big difference for each rider, so take a pencil and mark the bar in relation to where your stem and face plate meet. Adjust bit by bit to experiement. Don't be afraid to go back to the original stem, but I would try one adjustment (angle or stem length) at a time so you can isolate what you are changing.

Two other questions:
- what grips are you using?
- Are your bars below your saddle?


----------



## Billy (Jan 9, 2004)

*Thanks all for the input!*



riderx said:


> Two other questions:
> - what grips are you using?
> - Are your bars below your saddle?


--ESI "Chunkys"
--Where the bars are in relation to the saddle is a good question. From the center of the grip, the bars are about 0.5" above the top of the saddle. Just from mere necessity due to the bike being a 29'er and only being 5'7", the bars have always been a little high. The stem is in the negative 5 degree position.

I spend most of my time in the forward position of the grips with my index finger available to grab the brake.

I concur, it doesn't take much change in the angle to make a huge difference. I was surprised at how little this topic has been discussed given the popularity of the H-bar.


----------



## riderx (Jan 6, 2004)

Billy said:


> --ESI "Chunkys"
> --Where the bars are in relation to the saddle is a good question. From the center of the grip, the bars are about 0.5" above the top of the saddle. Just from mere necessity due to the bike being a 29'er and only being 5'7", the bars have always been a little high. The stem is in the negative 5 degree position.
> 
> I spend most of my time in the forward position of the grips with my index finger available to grab the brake.
> ...


OK, given that your thumbs were hurting and you are riding in the forward most position, I'm guessing that you might want to do the Jones style bar wrap transitioning the grip to the bar. Also, I'm thinking your bars may be a bit high and that is why things feel funny out of the saddle. I personally set mine up so that the center section of the bar is about level with the seat and when the tips are angled down they are a little below the seat. I always ran my flat or risers about level with the seat.

I might have a stem or two you can play with for other angles and lengths. I'm riding the Shed tomorrow if you want to touch base and discuss set up. Email me if so.


----------



## Chris130 (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm playing with my H-bar set-up too (it's pretty new for me). I'm running a 110mm 5 deg Thomson stem now, and the angle of the bar is just a tad more downward than the angle of the stem.

That's comfy for me, but I just kept a hex wrench in my pocket for the first few rides and tweaked the angle until I found that comfortable sweet spot. It just takes some experimentation & patience to find what you like. 

However, I've been feeling a bit stretched out with that stem, so I'm going to try a 100mm and see how that feels. 

Translating what I know from a previous bike fit (no H-bar involved) to the H-bar is tricky, but just takes some trial-and-error to get it right. I don't mind.

Cheers, Chris


----------



## victorthewombat (Jan 12, 2004)

*H bar set up*

your bars should be horizontal to the seat with suspension sag. That is how high the new centerline of the stem should be. Thus from your description it appears you have them high engough. Shiggy and Riderx maybe correct, try your original stem with out affecting the centerline height of the stem and see how that works. I personally have mine tilted down about 15 degrees seems to be a good position to me in addition I did not change stem length but did have to bring the stem height up about 1.5" to run the H-bar a touch higher than level with the seat. I use a 80mm suspension on a 26" wheel bike. 
VTW


----------



## beerman (Jul 5, 2004)

I talked to Jeff in length about this. 
First you should run the same length stem you were running, but with more rise.
second. you should tilt the bars down about 15-20 degrees.

Once you do get them dialed in you will be glad you switched.
B


----------

